# Happy Birthday, sharpobject!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Elaine....
Happy Birthday to YOU!!!!!

Kenny and I wish you a very happy birthday! We love and miss you!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Sharpobject!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Happy birthday sharpobject!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday sharpobject!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday sharpobject!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I wish you a very Zombie Birthday Cake Day!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy happy happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Elaine, I miss you.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I got to spend my birthday in Florida with hubby - it was great!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

A belated Happy Birthday to you Elaine. It's been a while. What are you up to?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Elaine


----------

